# Induction wok v gas



## Ben Feng (Oct 30, 2017)

Can anyone comment on pros and cons of high capacity induction wok hobs (with curved surface) compared to traditional gas?
Something like Garland or Cooktek 3500 or 5000 watt (3 phase). Can also get Chinese copies for 5th-10th the price (presumably you get what you pay for).
Use an induction cooktop, so familiar with the pros and cons of induction in general - just wondering how similar operability and the end results are for a curved induction wok hob compared to gas wok hob?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

How many BTUs are the gas wok units?

A pro wok burner will put out more heat than induction generally but induction will keep the kitchen cooler. 

Also consider your batch size or if you ignitepan vapors from the burner flame in your tossing which creates a unique flavor I prefer. Large batches would need higher heat than smaller batches.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Just like phatch said, it depends on which gas unit you are comparing the induction to.

If it's just a home gas burner, there won't be any differences cooking-wise.

If you're talking about a professional unit, however, the induction will be no match.

First, you cannot wok properly on the induction stove. You can only leave the pan on the burner and stir the food around with spatulas; no tossing unless you want to scratch and brake the glass top.

Secondly, it will be less intuitive to adjust the heat on the induction. With gas, you adjust the heat using the sound of the flame (from hissing to roaring), but with induction, it's pretty silent in that department.


----------

